# Luxray



## openrulez (Dec 3, 2012)

Wouldn't it fit him better if it was a electric/Dark instead of Just electric?


----------



## Weather (Dec 3, 2012)

That's a pretty popular opinion right now.

Dunno, maybe Gamefreak will make it true later a la Magneton/Rotom.


----------



## GUMI (Dec 3, 2012)

A lot of people want this. I don't see a problem with it because it might make the pokemon much better since he would gain a STAB Crunch. Also he looks dark :l


----------



## Bioness (Dec 3, 2012)

Just because of a look doesn't mean a Pokemon has to have that typing, that is what is great about Pokemon.


----------



## mhasemore (Dec 15, 2012)

Luxray is already well suited to the physical attacks he has... and I often used him against Psychic pokemon despite his lack of dark element, and he was rather weak to their attacks, so him being dark element would be a bonus for me.
He would become weak to fighting and bug, but I don't use him against them anyway.


----------



## Solar (Dec 16, 2012)

Why have it be a Dark-type? I see nothing wrong with it being a pure Electric-type at the moment.


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 16, 2012)

I think it would have been cool as Electric/Dark, but I'm perfectly fine with it the way it is.


----------

